# Post your rep



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

NICE BELT [email protected]!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

How did you upload this BULLY


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

who's that second guy in your rep counts? the uy giving thumbs up. I keep seeing his picture in reps and in posts.

I've been getting quite a bit of green from fellow Cesaro fans. It makes me happy to know so many people have seen the light, the Swiss light.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Nattie can't keep me out of their mind.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Skyfall said:


> who's that second guy in your rep counts? the uy giving thumbs up. I keep seeing his picture in reps and in posts.
> 
> I've been getting quite a bit of green from fellow Cesaro fans. It makes me happy to know so many people have seen the light, the Swiss light.


Brandie? That's a girl


----------



## Overgiver (Apr 4, 2013)

Well done sir. I know it don't mean much comin from a hated noob, but gj.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks. Is anyone else going to post their rep though?

That was kinda the point of this.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Meh, not much interesting there to be honest. This just seems like you're bragging about how much rep you got while you were being silly in rants with the pretend cocaine.

:lol at Anark saying "DO NOT SAY YOU WERE FAKING", that explains a lot. That was worth seeing...


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

i gave u some bully now take that that and pass it on


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

who is that guy?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

WHINY CUNT.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

It's Ziggler Mark.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Where have you been?


----------



## Riot (Oct 4, 2007)

Pt.1


Spoiler















Pt.2


Spoiler















Cant be bothered to post the other 3 parts. You get the basics.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't think I've seen so many greens for one thread before. (Y)

Well deserved though


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

BULLY said:


> I don't think I've seen so many greens for one thread before. (Y)
> 
> Well deserved though


Every new thread is a chance being taken. Sometimes they crash n burn. Sometimes they are just okay. But on that rare occasion you hit one out of the park and it's good times had by all. The rep that is glaring by omission is WC. I guess he didn't enjoy it as much as everyone else did lol


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

How do I go about doing this?


----------



## Riot (Oct 4, 2007)

I just hit CTRL +ATL+ PRT SCRN and then pasted into paint. I dont know how they're doing it.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Thank you very much


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks to Riot for the heads up.
First section.


Spoiler














Second section.


Spoiler














Last bit.


Spoiler


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Repped again. I thoroughly enjoyed telling people that joke this past week.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

(Y)


----------



## Overgiver (Apr 4, 2013)

Don't know how..

But out of 42 total reps

20 of em are red...haha 60% approval rating...about 5-6 of those came from Cantdothechacha


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Lol, literally did a double take when I saw my own rep in that pic Pratchett! All the bloody name changes on here, I can't keep up. Thanks for the rep yesterday btw


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Overgiver said:


> Don't know how..
> 
> But out of 42 total reps
> 
> 20 of em are red...haha 60% approval rating...about 5-6 of those came from Cantdothechacha


Go down to post #20


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Fru said:


> Lol, literally did a double take when I saw my own rep in that pic Pratchett! All the bloody name changes on here, I can't keep up. Thanks for the rep yesterday btw


Yeah, it's interesting and entertaining trying to keep track of who is who. :lol
Decided to go Premium myself and make the switch to something that fit me better.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Fucked up again. Might as well stop trying.


----------



## Overgiver (Apr 4, 2013)

Pratchett said:


> Go down to post #20


Huh? Lol I corfused


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Pratchett said:


> Thanks to Riot for the heads up.
> First section.
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao at bipolar therock11


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Spoiler: rep


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Spoiler: rep

















Spoiler: 2nd

















Spoiler: 3rd


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Got some Crimson Heat for my thread against Ziggler's title reign. :scalabrine but overall is not bad bama




Lotta love for DemBoys


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

All I can fit


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

So let me get this straight, you get to back to back reps from the same person at the same time? What the blood clot?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> So let me get this straight, you get to back to back reps from the same person at the same time? What the blood clot?


Just a small paint mistake mate


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Spoiler: 1

















Spoiler: 2

















Spoiler: 3

















Spoiler: 4















shrunk the view to fit more in. still took 4 pages b/c people love to rep me with pics and gifs (Y) and autoplaying youtube videos leslie)


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

This is all that matters










After almost two months of autoplaying dirty dancing the link has finally broken.

Your gonna get it Green Light as soon as I figure how to get a video to autoplay :carrick


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

stevefox1200 said:


> NICE BELT [email protected]!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Bwhahaha! I hope BULLY understood what I was getting at based on his rep to me :3 lawls

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## chada75 (Aug 12, 2009)

BULLY said:


> Brandie? That's a girl


A fine Girl, What a Good wife she would be.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

chada75 said:


> A fine Girl, What a Good wife she would be.


Thanks 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Got repped with some nudity shit, so can't post it on here lol


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

TheAussieRocket said:


> Spoiler: PigBic


*Legit laughing my ass of at CRIMSON's rep :lmao :lmao

It seems that I haven't given out rep as much as I used to before, gotta work on that. 

And I'm too lazy to post mine, maybe later.*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Hank Scorpio said:


> This is all that matters
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sure about that? :hayden3


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Catalanotto said:


> Nattie can't keep me out of their mind.


aww honey, really?
So why do you follow me around red repping me every chance you get?

do you not see the irony?


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Spoiler: REP















SNOWMAN, U MAD?


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

TomasThunder619 said:


> Spoiler: REP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh so you're another person snw0man trolls then?

pleased to me you


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Spoiler: Rise Above Screen-Stretching


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

wow stalker much

Don't worry he'll claim he saw something racist or stupid in a post, then admin will come along and call bullshit on it lol


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Yeah, Snowman is a troll. Rep means everything to him. But I really LOL'ed at his GIF, when he noticed that I'm in green rep. Because his 'goal' (of his life) was for me to reach full red rep.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

TomasThunder619 said:


> Yeah, Snowman is a troll. Rep means everything to him. But I really LOL'ed at his GIF, when he noticed that I'm in green rep. Because his 'goal' (of his life) was for me to reach full red rep.


:lol

oh well, i've been giving out my green reps like candy, come get some :lol


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*An Obfuscation post in this thread would be so perfectly appropriate. *


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Not sure if i can post mine.

Dualshocks repped me a pic i might get in trouble for.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Not sure if i can post mine.
> 
> Dualshocks repped me a pic i might get in trouble for.


----------



## JJJ (Apr 12, 2012)

Spoiler: Screen Stretch















SN0WMAN has also previously given me Green rep for what he called a great post on about Man Utd transfer ideas during last years transfer thread then makes a Heel Turn :russo


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Green Light said:


> You sure about that? :hayden3


Your a monster


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Spoiler: GOAT Lady Gaga pic


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Spoiler: LACKS DAMES


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

TCE said:


>


dat 2006 rep


also Anark exposed in his rep comments to BULLY


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

I see insults given via rep in this thread with no consequences, yet I almost got clipped for good because I called someone a prick via rep.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

JoeRulz said:


> I see insults given via rep in this thread with no consequences, yet I almost got clipped for good because I called someone a prick via rep.


a)You wouldn't know if someone was warned for that.
b)If it doesn't get reported, most of the time it goes unpunished.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Yeah I know, just sayin'. 

#10freakinpoints :allen1


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

TomasThunder619 said:


> Spoiler: REP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to see that you're in the green now.

Seems like I never rep people on here anymore, according to these pics :hmm:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

_*Joe, quit whining.*_


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Not sure if i can post mine.
> 
> Dualshocks repped me a pic i might get in trouble for.


tbh I don't remember what picture I sent lol. Go ahead and my account will die for your sins

btw here's mine (R.I.P. RevolverSnake)



Spoiler


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

I'll post mine in a bit, I hit a good streak for a while of people lolling at my posts.


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

I don't post as often as others to receive rep as commonly as them, so expect to see some jumps in dates here and there.



Spoiler


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*I joined around November last year, but didn't start posting regularly until last week of April 2013. Here's my rep pic:*


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

I thought I was the only special one in Bros. of Destruction's life, getting those gifs. I guess not...


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Somehow I get the feeling that Mr. Wrestling1 has been making a lot of complimentary posts about The Rock :rock


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Some very interesting rep comments in here to say the least, especially in regards to Rantsamania

*coughanark*cough


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

I looked at my rep and it would take 6 pages to print screen/post so the gist:

8720 rep points
1 red rep enaldo
Best rep


Spoiler: ROUSEY














The majority are people laughing
Last rep 7 hours ago - earliest rep 6 days ago
Seabs/TDA gave me the most reps (3)


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Using the SnowCode (TM)

1532 pts
1 red rep 
Best rep = Rousey's gif, like I suspect most of the forum could also claim :lol
Majority of my reps are some variation on lolling or props-giving
Last rep about an hour ago from my ex-arch nemesis Dualshock (still not over seeing green rep from him, such a swerve)
Pratchett gave me the most recent reps with 3


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

99% of my reps are from DwayneAustin posting autoplay videos of Karma Chameleon.

FACHT.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Green Light said:


> 99% of my reps are from DwayneAustin posting autoplay videos of Karma Chameleon.
> 
> FACHT.


How do you autoplay?


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> Somehow I get the feeling that Mr. Wrestling1 has been making a lot of complimentary posts about The Rock :rock


*Well, the truth of the matter is that I support the facts, irrespective of whether they're complimentary to a certain superstar or not. It just happened that a certain ignorant poster who goes by the name Austin316g.o.a.t. was posting retarded statements, claiming them to be facts. As soon as I presented the facts, that person started name calling, and showing his immaturity (even a supermoderator concurred to that, as you can see). *


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

best thing in my rep atm is this gif


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Hank Scorpio said:


> Your a monster


That's what you get for posting this comment http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anyth...ums-post17955490.html?highlight=#post17955490

Never forget.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Snowman said:


> How do you autoplay?


Add &autoplay=1 after the video ID.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Second best rep (cause let's face it)



Spoiler: ROUSEY















is Bullys autoplay of Led Zep - Stairway to Heaven. It's quite nice to hear it everytime I go into the usercp (Y)


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Spoiler: part one

















Spoiler: part two

















Spoiler: part three

















Spoiler: part four

















Spoiler: part five


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Spoiler































I actually have my rep from when I got back as well, thinking







's 'Post Your Rep Thread' was still active. (_It continues on to the recent rep_)



Spoiler























These rep pages are less eye catching than the one I posted in







's thread, thank the lord for Gandhi/ROUSEY and Cody.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Very impressive OBBY.

And SNOWMAN, SOUNDGARDEN Fuck yeah!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I'll just do it like this too

Rep points: 6968
Most reps: 3- SNOWMAN/THE DARK ANDRE
Last rep: SNOWMAN
A lot of the reps are dominated by :brodgers and :heskeymania

Best reps are from BrosOfDestruction


Spoiler: dat bootay























Shep


Spoiler: boobies















and Green Light with some Boy George on autoplay :arry


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

DwayneAustin said:


> and Green Light with some Boy George on autoplay :arry


So.... you already have a video on autoplay in your rep?

Let's see if it can handle.... TWO AT ONCE :kanye


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Dwayne, I'm disappointed that you didn't post Rodgersmania 

:brodgers He won your user cp


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

..You're all getting these awesome Rep pics and all I get is 'who is dat girl in ur sig?'


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

obby said:


> So.... you already have a video on autoplay in your rep?
> 
> Let's see if it can handle.... TWO AT ONCE :kanye


Cheeky bastard :arry



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Dwayne, I'm disappointed that you didn't post Rodgersmania
> 
> :brodgers He won your user cp


Rodgersmania is for my eyes only :brodgers


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Can someone post the gif of the chick wearing the gamepad? spoiler it.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Can someone post the gif of the chick wearing the gamepad? spoiler it.


Check my post at the top of this page (post 76)


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Spoiler: chick


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

92k rep points strong :flair3


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Fandango said:


> 92k rep points strong :flair3


That is the most insane fucking...

Rep Points: 4015, btw

So minuscule o.o


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

AAAAAAAAnnnnnnnddddd thanks. She's a sexy nerd. (Y)


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

i have 6 red reps in my CP.


THUG


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

BULLY said:


> I'm quoting this so it plays on the next page.
> 
> More than ten posts per page hipsters will have to put up with it playing twice. :troll


genius


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Nattie7 said:


> aww honey, really?
> So why do you follow me around red repping me every chance you get?
> 
> do you not see the irony?


Uh, no? I've red repped you a few times, like I do a lot of people. Maybe 4 or 5 times since you've joined? I could rep you daily, but, I don't. I just don't care enough to. If I see your post in a thread I am looking at and feel like giving you rep, I will. It isn't something I go out of my way for. I am not the one who has the e-hate, cuz, you know, that's pathetic.

I'm not the one following people from another forum, though, either :


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> Uh, no? I've red repped you a few times, like I do a lot of people. Maybe 4 or 5 times since you've joined? I could rep you daily, but, I don't. I just don't care enough to. If I see your post in a thread I am looking at and feel like giving you rep, I will. It isn't something I go out of my way for. I am not the one who has the e-hate, cuz, you know, that's pathetic.
> 
> *I'm not the one following people from another forum, though, either :*


What's this mean


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Check now.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

The competing autoloading videos make for quite the mix when writing a reply in this thread.

Nothing to see in my rep. A few comments I consider a bit private and nothing entertainingly post-able. I did notice that a good amount of my rep comes from someone banned - something that seems to happen fairly often with me. :lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Pretty clean slate for the most part. I think those of you who liked something I said.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Fandango said:


> 92k rep points strong :flair3


that it? :hayden3


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Do not post auto-play Youtube videos in this thread or any other thread.... total fucking shoot. *


----------



## Overgiver (Apr 4, 2013)

Catalanotto said:


> Uh, no? I've red repped you a few times, like I do a lot of people. Maybe 4 or 5 times since you've joined? I could rep you daily, but, I don't. I just don't care enough to. If I see your post in a thread I am looking at and feel like giving you rep, I will. It isn't something I go out of my way for. I am not the one who has the e-hate, cuz, you know, that's pathetic.
> 
> I'm not the one following people from another forum, though, either :


wow...u been busy red reppin eh? I feel a whole lot less special now. Cuz u red rep the hell out ta me too...bad form cantdoucelanada

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

:lmao


I like how a few reps over the course of a month or two = red repping the hell out of someone.

I bet if it were green, it wouldn't be a problem.

Oh, and, a little tidbit....flaming outside of rants isn't allowed.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> I like how a few reps over the course of a month or two = red repping the hell out of someone.
> ...


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/805226-post-your-rep-11.html#post18291738


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

BULLY said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/805226-post-your-rep-11.html#post18291738


Sorry, missed that post.

It basically means exactly what it says, lol.


----------



## Overgiver (Apr 4, 2013)

Catalanotto said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> I like how a few reps over the course of a month or two = red repping the hell out of someone.
> ...


Haha your a cute lil smurf ,cattledudautos....I've only been a member for a month, and I was suspended for 2 weeks ..because of u. 5 red reps in a 5 day span  thankyou

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

But how did you get suspended because of somebody else?



I guess I can blame all my infractions on whoever I called a "homophobic slur" for being a "homophobic slur".


----------



## Overgiver (Apr 4, 2013)

Sho'nuff said:


> But how did you get suspended because of somebody else?
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I can blame all my infractions on whoever I called a "homophobic slur" for being a "homophobic slur".


Can't. I'm the only one at fault. Thats the real OVERGiver talking.

I'm just arguing to be a troll because I dont like her. 

How can I like her ? I am new to a board try to post a couple things within my first few posts I get a neg rep from Cantaladouche , post a couple more things another red rep from cantaladouche, post another thing, another red rep from cantalopedouche.

How is one supposed to like someone where you get get green rep from others but then you get 3 red reps from one person within 3 days? That's my problem with her.

I take my suspenspension ...that's on me. I take her cuntness and that's on her ...miserable twat did you say?

That's how I feel that's real OVRlERGiVER talk in.

If I am around long enough, I will not welcome new posters to a forum by spamming their in box with red rep...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

No, your problem isn't with her, your problem is you care too much about rep. It accomplishes nothing, means nothing and complaining about it only gets you more rep. Trust me, I know.

I'd understand if maybe she left a cruel message but if your main gripe is that she red repped you within your first few posts and repped you some more, your time here is going to suck because those squares obviously mean the world too you.



Shitty posts deserve a red rep and I can already tell you do too. I gotta spread but I'll get back to you....QUITE OFTEN AT THAT.


----------



## Overgiver (Apr 4, 2013)

Sho'nuff said:


> No, your problem isn't with her, your problem is you care too much about rep. It accomplishes nothing, means nothing and complaining about it only gets you more rep. Trust me, I know.
> 
> I'd understand if maybe she left a cruel message but if your main gripe is that she red repped you within your first few posts and repped you some more, your time here is going to suck because those squares obviously mean the world too you.
> 
> ...



You're such a hero. I'll look forward to your rep 

At least Ill know its all personal and nothing of substance. I like ppl to dislike me...momma says its cuz they're jealous of my pretty face.



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

fpalm

I knew it was only going to be a matter of time until people complained/ argued about rep points in this thread


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I just hate when people continuously complain about their rep, as if life would be much better if the digital square was green instead.

I was bad but I KNOW I didn't act like this during my phase.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Fandango said:


> 92k rep points strong :flair3


Not bad for a complete moron. :hayden2


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *An Obfuscation post in this thread would be so perfectly appropriate. *


Play on words or the desired topic. No matter, wish granted:



Spoiler: HAYLEY, Gaga, Portman, RED, PEACOCK, & Obfuscation


----------



## Overgiver (Apr 4, 2013)

Sho'nuff said:


> I just hate when people continuously complain about their rep, as if life would be much better if the digital square was green instead.
> 
> I was bad but I KNOW I didn't act like this during my phase.


Why are you arguing with me, if you don't care? I care that you don't care. I am arguing for the same reason you are. Pride, stubborness

You hate ppl that worry about their rep.

I hate ppl that are online bullies.

You have gone through so much trouble just to tell me the little red/green square doesn't matter

I have gone through so much trouble trying to get a tuna dick like you to bite my hook. I love this stuff. I love you for bringing me pleasure. I would rep you so hard right now.

You are my new bitch...Its no longer Cantdoucheadodo.

Now rep me you dirty tuna dick bitch, bring me pleasure



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally posted by *Obfuscation*
> 
> *HAYLEY*, Gaga, Portman, *RED*, PEACOCK, & Obfuscation


^ You're welcome. Lucy Collett


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

It was very welcomed. :mark:


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Overgiver said:


> Now rep me you dirty tuna dick bitch, bring me pleasure
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I'll rep you alright.


You've been REPorted for flaming.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

The rep arguments are strong in this one.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Leave the flaming in Rants please. *


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Catalanotto said:


> Uh, no? I've red repped you a few times, like I do a lot of people. Maybe 4 or 5 times since you've joined? I could rep you daily, but, I don't. I just don't care enough to. If I see your post in a thread I am looking at and feel like giving you rep, I will. It isn't something I go out of my way for. I am not the one who has the e-hate, cuz, you know, that's pathetic.
> 
> I'm not the one following people from another forum, though, either :


aww honey we all know why you red repped me, because you didn't like my post to you in the rants.
You caught feelings over me, i'm actually honoured babe.

and as for e-hate, pot kettle and black, except you trump that with your e-jealousy, e-insecruity, e-tryingtoberelevantonaforum.


following people from another forum?
bring the receipts


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

I urge at Mr. BrosOfDestruction not to rep me with those ass pictures he sends everyone anymore. I felt special, now I feel like a cheap whore. :taylor3 At least I go and find nice ass pics just for you. iper1


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Obfuscation said:


> Play on words or the desired topic. No matter, wish granted:


*Play on words. Nobody cares about your rep page :hayden2

I don't like to brag but 409509 point(s) total :hayden2*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

my rep?

i have street cred son


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Didn't Yeah1993 make a thread like this?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

I can't say I follow Bully's escapades that much, but I just know that getting repped by him makes me nod to myself and feel like I'm not doing anything majorly wrong:



Spoiler: a spoiler















I didn't bother to go back that far but I also got a shit load of rep early on when I made a sig to mark Benoit's death.


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

All green! Well done


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

LOL @ the name Zach Gowen's Leg


----------



## Overgiver (Apr 4, 2013)

Sho'nuff said:


> I'll rep you alright.
> 
> 
> You've been REPorted for flaming.


Thank you  I've been disciplined 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *Play on words. Nobody cares about your rep page* :hayden2


:ann


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Everybody knows Cody's love of red, yet only one red rep? :grande

And none from McQueen. He's all talk.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

idk how to post my rep page but for some reason I have four reps from shepard and would have 5 but one recently got replaced. WINNING THE REPS FROM SHEPARD. :side:


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Obby wins the page with his Mitch Hedberg sig.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

All I know is, people should take a page out of haribo's playbook and only send me pics of Scarlett Bordeaux from now on.

NOTHING WILL TOP IT.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Red Viper said:


> idk how to post my rep page but for some reason I have four reps from shepard and would have 5 but one recently got replaced. WINNING THE REPS FROM SHEPARD. :side:


THE BIG MAGIC AM WINNING AGAIN

best rep i have by a mile









18324 point(s) total


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Not as of right now.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Red Viper said:


> idk how to post my rep page


Here's how I did it: obviously go to rep page, then Crtl + alt + Prt Scr (Print Screen.)
Then open up paint, paste the print screen, crop that shit, then save in pictures.


----------



## therock11 (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Not enough red.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## therock11 (Oct 26, 2012)

Sho'nuff said:


> Not enough red.


Its Your life's mission to see a full red bar below my avatar :lol


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Maybe...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## therock11 (Oct 26, 2012)

So sad :lol


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Shepard said:


> best rep i have by a mile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:hendo


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

BULLY got banned again?



therock11 said:


> So sad :lol


Not as sad as faking a pm to try and win an argument online. 8*D


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Don't know how/too lazy to post mine, so I'll just use the formula that others have used.

4783 rep points.

1 red rep.

Mr. Cricket has given me the most reps with 4.

Last rep from BreakTheWallsDown.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Spoiler: REP!

















Spoiler: REP!

















Spoiler: REP!

















Spoiler: REP!















Yeah, thanks for the autoplay of Gloria Gaynor, Dwayne! WOOLCOCK with probably my favourite rep.

And I'm jealous of all the people with Jessica Nigri in their reps...

:homer


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Another rep thread? 
Okay.



Spoiler: Rep

































Dean Ambrose & Maxine gifs > all


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Frooot said:


>


So you're not the only one who adrian_zombo repped with that GIF. And no red. Well done.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Lol, I'd get banned in a second if I posted my rep page.

Long may it continue.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Things don't feel the same without Snowman's regular negs


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Spoiler: rep

























































messi got mad because I sent him an Red Rep auto-playing Bieber video. (Whereas when I Green Repped DwayneAustin with it, he one upped me with fucking Hot Problems.. He did make up for it a little with that Kelly Brooks pic, but he's still a dick :jose)


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

:lol Frooot my rep picture wasn't even NSFW.

This continues on from my last post in here but it's not up to date, I'll post another one when I have a full new page. Red Viper wins this rep page with WOOLCOCK at a very close second.



Spoiler






























































:tom


----------



## therock11 (Oct 26, 2012)

Gandhi said:


> Not as sad as faking a pm to try and win an argument online. 8*D


Or maybe not as sad as losing your virganity to a prostitute. 8*D


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> :lol Frooot my rep picture wasn't even NSFW.
> 
> This continues on from my last post in here but it's not up to date, I'll post another one when I have a full new page. Red Viper wins this rep page with WOOLCOCK at a very close second.
> 
> ...


Wait, did I only send you two laughy faces as a rep for the Sig? Can't be having this, I'ma send you a Nigri pic..


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Daiko said:


> Wait, did I only send you two laughy faces as a rep for the Sig? Can't be having this, I'ma send you a Nigri pic..





CHAMPviaDQ said:


> This continues on from my last post in here *but it's not up to date*, I'll post another one when I have a full new page.


You repped me with *THIS* for the Regal signature.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> You repped me with *THIS* for the Regal signature.


So I just Green Repped TheRock11 for nothing.. 












Spoiler: Nigri time


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Is this still going? Okay I'll oblige.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Spoiler:


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

what did you say in the extreme rules thread?


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

obby said:


> what did you say in the extreme rules thread?


He was complaining as usual about Ambrose and his future with the Shield. :kobe6 
...and I gave him a red and wrote something like "_Come on little grumpy man, everything will be fine._" :drake2
So he just gave me one back.


----------



## Rawbar (Jan 22, 2013)

I don't know how to go about checking for Reps(would love to know how, though), but if one were to give one to me, one would get one back<w.>


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Click user CP at the right side of your screen


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Spoiler: REP































No tits, nor any ass. My rep page is a virgin :batista3


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Dat Artisan44.

Dat Brocksmash.

:jt7



Daiko said:


> messi got mad because I sent him an Red Rep auto-playing Bieber video. (Whereas when I Green Repped DwayneAustin with it, he one upped me with fucking Hot Problems.. He did make up for it a little with that Kelly Brooks pic, but he's still a dick :jose)


:jt1


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> Dat Artisan44.
> 
> Dat Brocksmash.
> 
> :jt7


Agreed.



CRIMSON said:


> Spoiler: REP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry CRIMSON I'm sure after this your rep page will get it's cherry popped. 

:lmao @ Meki (THE TEACHER)'s rep comment. That kid...


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Here's mine. Daiko has set the bar for repping me (Now that Nigri has fallen off my page)



Spoiler: rep


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Latest Rep status:









Previously:


Spoiler: Last Rep level posted on 14 May 2013














*


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

DwayneAustin said:


> Dat Artisan44.
> 
> Dat Brocksmash.
> 
> :jt7


:batista2

Artisan was just butthurt because I negged him when he said that he'd whoop Punk's ass if he came across him on a street. Same with Brocksmash, I negged him when he said something about Curtis Axel and he negged me back. And I guess it was probably blur's multiple, cause he always negged me referring to my ethnicity. He's banned anyway, doesn't matter.



CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Don't worry CRIMSON I'm sure after this your rep page will get it's cherry popped.


:axel


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Am i missing something when it comes to all the pretty pictures of girls in the rep comment box?


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm gonna start red repping people images of naked grandmothers.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I've been red repping them Bieber Auto-Playing, but I'm sure there's some fucking hilariously awful nekked Grandmother pics out there.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

How do you post your rep? it wont let me save the page as an image


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Fru said:


> Here's mine. Daiko has set the bar for repping me (Now that Nigri has fallen off my page)


I won the rep :brodgers


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Auto playing Bieber on red reps?

That's pretty badass. Well played, Sir!


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> How do you post your rep? it wont let me save the page as an image


Open your UserCP
Ctrl+PrintScrn
Open Paint
Ctrl+V
Repeat the last three steps until you've pasted all your reps
Save the accumulated screenshots as an image file
Go to an image host (I recommend ImageShack)
Upload the image
Post the URL here in an


----------



## therock11 (Oct 26, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> How do you post your rep? it wont let me save the page as an image


1. In Windows operating system, hold down the Alt key and then press the Print Screen key. Open Microsoft Paint (Start > All Programs > Accessories > Paint). Press and hold "Ctrl" and tap V. This will paste your screenshot in MS Paint. Save it.

2. Upload the pic on to an image host website, such as Tinypic(which is probably the most popular though I dont like it or use it myself)

3. Copy the URL of the image(in firefox browser, right click image and then click "copy image location"

4 press







button, paste the image URL then click the "OK" button.

Hope this helps 

Edit: frooot beat me to it.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Kelly Kelly posting her page might get some lads banned :drake2


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Frooot and therock11 thanks for the help on posting my rep heres my rep as you can see its a mixed of green and red rep so obviously some people like me on here  thank you to those who green rep me it is much appreciated . And to those who red rep me its fine your allowed your opinions but im just being myself and posting my honest thoughts. And I dont know how to post all the rep together so did it in parts you will have to zoom in to read the messages people wrote along with the rep


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm mad my Madonna gif didn't show up in your user CP.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Did Cat forget to select "I disapprove"?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

WHY ISN`T MY LAST REP TO YOU WHERE I CONGRATULATED MYSELF FOR REPPING YOU ALL THE TIME ON THERE!??!11?! I was looking forward to reading it :side:

Edit: stay away from kkf Fru, i declared my love via cp first.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

So people either feel sorry for KKF, or think he's got no logic...


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

SHE _IS_ A LOGIC.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Frooot said:


> SHE _IS_ A LOGIC.


:hmm:

She... I'll remember that.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Jerichosjacket my rep page only has the comments I put on here the old comments go off page I dont know where to find them and ive just seen your new comment now after I have posted my rep aww sorry hun

Some people do actually like me on here from the green rep I have got I think its awesome and really shows the haters on here that some people actually dont follow the crowd


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


>


Bieber at the bottom! :lol I win the Red Repping :brodgers

Kelly Kelly fan on here. Christy Hemme Fan on Photobucket. You do get around don't you..


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

I love the few people who tried to squeeze into KKF's rep page before she posted it, well done. :lol @ Fru's comment.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

I've got an autoplay in my reps. At first it was funny, now it's just annoying.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I like KKF


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh god...


*leaves thread*


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Daiko I was actually a Christy Hemme fan when she was in WWE this was long before Kelly Kelly came along and at the time I made a photobucket account in that user name

Thank you AWESOM-O


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Okay, Viper wins the Green Repping.. Cracking little Gif he sent me, but I don't think I'll be posting it on here.

AWESOM-O played a fucking blinder though.. Hopefully, literally! Just.. No!


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Daiko said:


> Okay, Viper wins the Green Repping.. Cracking little Gif he sent me, but I don't think I'll be posting it on here.


ac


----------



## therock11 (Oct 26, 2012)

Glad KKF has more greens than reds.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

AWESOM-O said:


> ac


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I see you lurking ABH. Post yours :hayden3


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

:hayley2 I'm not sure if everyone wants to see a woman sucking on some fried chicken as if it's a penis. Plus there's BOOBs. All thanks to you Sono (keep 'em coming )


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

therock11 said:


> Glad KKF has more greens than reds.


I know its awesome


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Spoiler: Daiko wins
























































*So from what I've seen, it is okay to rep nudity?

Interesting :curry2*


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Winning all the Reps :brodgers


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Spoiler: New Rep..


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Bastard. I want titties too


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Be careful what you wish for, you may get the grannies... :side:


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Why not?



Spoiler: large images


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

TheIllusiveMan said:


> Be careful what you wish for, you may get the grannies... :side:


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Daiko I was actually a Christy Hemme fan when she was in WWE this was long before Kelly Kelly came along and at the time I made a photobucket account in that user name
> 
> Thank you AWESOM-O


Do you only mark for women who cannot wrestle?

I feel like I want to strap you down and force-feed you All-Japan Women's Pro Wrestling tapes, Clockwork Orange style.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Asenath said:


> Do you only mark for women who cannot wrestle?
> 
> I feel like I want to strap you down and force-feed you All-Japan Women's Pro Wrestling tapes, Clockwork Orange style.


stop being a misogynist please.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

scrilla said:


> stop being a misogynist please.


I will give your advice the consideration it deserves.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

How about you post yours now Ney unk2


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Oh god AWESOME-O :jose*


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Asenath said:


> I feel like I want to strap you down and force-feed you All-Japan Women's Pro Wrestling tapes, Clockwork Orange style.


There's nothing we can do anymore. 
There is no hope.. No crack, where sun light could come through some day... nothing.



SonoShion said:


> How about you post yours now Ney unk2


No I'm scared now.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

So Sono can marvel at the many gifs he has repped me.



Spoiler


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

IS THERE A WAY YOU CAN DELETE REPS??? enaldo

Oh Sono, wait until I can rep you again.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

therock11 said:


> Or maybe not as sad as losing your virganity to a prostitute. 8*D


How is losing your virginity to a prostitute sad let alone as bad as faking a pm to win an argument online? Oh I'd love to hear this especially from you.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Man, the Cassel picture is just BOSS. Though it's still harmless in what Ney just received as a payback. I hope all 5 gifs made it :edge


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Sono must be pretty happy right now.

NeyNey as well, right NeyNey? 8*D*


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Sick fucks..
Why are you doing this to me... 
_*WHY??*_
I didn't do anything wrong... :vettel

Why don't you torture me with Ambrose Gifs instead, I fucking hate Ambrose.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

NeyNey said:


> Sick fucks..
> Why are you doing this to me...
> _*WHY??*_
> I didn't do anything wrong... :vettel
> ...


Hope I brightened your day, brah. :kanye


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Hope I brightened your day, brah. :kanye


Still better than the other ones. :lol


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Note from whom virtually all the reds have come from... and he says I'm obsessed with him:lmao. Almost all of my negs have come from people I have no respect or time for anyway.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

choke2death.... on red rep.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

mblonde09 said:


> Note from whom virtually all the reds have come from... and he says I'm obsessed with him:lmao. Almost all of my negs have come from people I have no respect or time for anyway.


If I went a day or two without a red rep from him, I'd start to worry about his health. Seriously. He's like clockwork.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Love ya sXe


----------



## therock11 (Oct 26, 2012)

Gandhi said:


> How is losing your virginity to a prostitute sad let alone as bad as faking a pm to win an argument online? Oh I'd love to hear this especially from you.


That's the most embarrassing tragic thing you could ever do. Don't get any so you have to pay someone? Poor you.:lol

A large percentage of sex workers are either addicts, doing it under threat by their pimp or are victims of sexual abuse. It is a horrible industry, and anyone who visits a prostitute is helping support it. Many are women forced into prostitution, get locked up in a room and are abused and not allowed any food until they agree to it and I think supporting human trafficking is wrong and equal to rape.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Gandhi lost his virginity to a harlot?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Daym Haystacks, must find out who breasts are in the yellow bikini, they are fantastic..


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

DAT ASS in your rep. I'm about to cross the line with some reps now.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

mblonde09 said:


> Note from whom virtually all the reds have come from... and he says I'm obsessed with him:lmao. Almost all of my negs have come from people I have no respect or time for anyway.


i'm guessing you aren't a Rock mark judging by who your many red reps are from


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

mblonde09 said:


> Spoiler: pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*That's gotta be a record of how many times a user is in your CP, holy shit. :lmao*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

As you see, I only get red from nobody jobbers now.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Asenath said:


> Do you only mark for women who cannot wrestle?
> 
> I feel like I want to strap you down and force-feed you All-Japan Women's Pro Wrestling tapes, Clockwork Orange style.


Christy Hemme can wrestle

Kelly Kelly can wrestle


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Christy Hemme can wrestle
> 
> Kelly Kelly can wrestle


:lmao That's a good one.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

TomasThunder619 said:


> Spoiler: Daiko still winning the rep
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:dancingpenguin

Anyways, since I hadn't realised that we were allowed to send nude gifs via rep, I've had to rethink my entire Green Rep collection.. And as such, I've added about 40-50 gifs in there that maybe a little NSFW. Enjoy


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

To all those who mock me post your rep lets see if yours is any better


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> To all those who mock me post your rep lets see if yours is any better


:StephenA2

There has been 25 pages of rep that is better than yours.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

How do some of you post the whole thing in one image?


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

KerialSiller said:


> How do some of you post the whole thing in one image?


Photoshop. Or hell, even Paint.


----------



## therock11 (Oct 26, 2012)

KerialSiller said:


> How do some of you post the whole thing in one image?


I dont do it myself but probably they do it this way:
Paste all images in Paint. Save file as 1.For Eg you take a screenshots of CP, Open Paint, paste, retake another screen shot of CP , paste again. save as single image file.


----------



## therock11 (Oct 26, 2012)

TomasThunder619 said:


> *Photoshop*. Or hell, even Paint.


:lmao @ photoshop! If you need photoshop for such a simple task, simply post more than 1 image and save all the hassle.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

TomasThunder619 said:


> Photoshop. Or hell, even Paint.





therock11 said:


> I dont do it myself but probably they do it this way:
> Paste all images in Paint. Save file as 1.For Eg you take a screenshots of CP, Open Paint, paste, retake another screen shot of CP , paste again. save as single image file.


Thanks(Y)


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

therock11 said:


> :lmao @ photoshop! If you need photoshop for such a simple task, simply post more than 1 image and save all the hassle.


fpalm I don't use Photoshop for this. It was a suggestion.


----------



## therock11 (Oct 26, 2012)

TomasThunder619 said:


> :fpalm I don't use Photoshop for this. It was a suggestion.


I never said you use it. What I meant was something like why kill a bird with a battle tank when you can simply use a gun? why all the hassle.
I don't see the point of getting upset for that . you even redrepped me for it. You suggested something I felt was unnecessary, I didn't even say it was bad suggestion or something, I just laughed at your suggestion because I felt it was a bit over kill , I wasn't even making fun of you.










fpalm


----------



## Rawbar (Jan 22, 2013)

To those that did, **Thank You** for the 'Reps,' I gave one back to you.


----------



## Rah (Oct 11, 2010)

And, predictably, this turned into a butthurt red rep rant from therock11.

I had a lol out of the one red rep from TomasThunder619's picture. I'll never understand this whole "you gave me red rep, so I'll simply neg-rep your last post for squaresies". I hardly give out red rep (I'll keep a debate going rather), but if I do, it's for a completely moronic post. Take it as a hint and learn how to improve yourself.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

wkdsoul said:


> Daym Haystacks, must find out who breasts are in the yellow bikini, they are fantastic..


Check your rep, my good man.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

adrian_zombo said:


> Check your rep, my good man.


Check yours!


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Nope, not working


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Daiko said:


> Check yours!


You're doing the lord's work, Daiko.


----------



## therock11 (Oct 26, 2012)

Rah said:


> And, predictably, this turned into a butthurt red rep rant from therock11.
> 
> I had a lol out of the one red rep from TomasThunder619's picture. I'll never understand this whole "you gave me red rep, so I'll simply neg-rep your last post for squaresies". I hardly give out red rep (I'll keep a debate going rather), but if I do, it's for a completely moronic post. Take it as a hint and learn how to improve yourself.


Most common squares for me are when ever I disagree with someone. I simply don't get the point of which. The furious disagreements from some people on WF is simply a reflection of society as a whole. Many people believe that they are entitled to everything and that it is always about them. When someone dares to question them or be critical, their outrage, which was born out of their sense of entitlement, kicks into play.
These are probably normal folks in their daily lives, but give them an faceless user account and some bad feedback and watch out.... they turn into wolves. 
And please refrain from using words like "butthurt" outside of rants, you could have used the word "upset".


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

It's always a laugh how people whine about getting red squares, but, when they get bombarded with green, hey, it doesn't matter if there was no good reason for it. Green can have as many pointless reasons to be given as possible, but, fuck you if you dare give red, you're obviously just someone who thinks you have some kind of entitlement.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Or if you could just go ahead and refrain from ever using the word 'butthurt' in any circumstances anywhere, since it makes its user sound like a juvenile moron, that'd be great.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm still confused as to why people get worked up over how many squares they have on a forum and what colour those squares are. They mean jack shit.. (Unless they're from me and my Gif collection/Bieber Autoplays of course..)


----------



## therock11 (Oct 26, 2012)

Daiko said:


> *I'm still confused as to why people get worked up over how many squares they have on a forum and what colour those squares are. They mean jack shit..* (Unless they're from me and my Gif collection/Bieber Autoplays of course..)


Because people don't take me seriously because of my red bar.



Bob-Carcass said:


> My thoughts exactly, Therock11 has all the red rep for a reason. Not even gonna waste my time replying to him.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

It's an obvious, objective representation of how much approval or lack thereof an individual has gained from anonymous internet strangers. That is to say, a system for measuring the very fuel that powers the internet. It's always going to be divisive


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

therock11 said:


> Because people don't take me seriously because of my red bar.


When I had like 9 red squares, people still took me seriously. It just depends on whether you're a good poster or not.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Still a little odd, but I can't say I care too much. I'll just continue giving people gifs/bieber and smile at the returning gifs. (And cry at that fucking 'Hot Problems' video that plagued my Rep page for a few weeks.. Fucking DwayneAustin :jose)


----------



## therock11 (Oct 26, 2012)

TomasThunder619 said:


> *When I had like 9 red squares, people still took me seriously*. It just depends on whether you're a good poster or not.


LMAO NO! ique2
Do you want me to quote some posts about you or by you from the history books?


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

therock11 said:


> LMAO NO! ique2
> Do you want me to quote some posts about you or by you from the history books?


Go ahead. Find some posts about me, that wouldn't be made by my haters. And you joinde only in October of 2012, so you don't know the whole history.


----------



## therock11 (Oct 26, 2012)

TomasThunder619 said:


> Go ahead. Find some posts about me, that wouldn't be made by my haters. And you joinde only in October of 2012, so you don't know the whole history.


You'd just say all these posts are from my haters? using your own logic bob carcus said what he said because he's my hater. :clap thanks for backing me up!
No matter when I joined I can still use the search function you know?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

therock11 said:


> Because people don't take me seriously because of my red bar.


Then maybe you should make better posts? Because you know, some of the remarks you make aren't terribly bright.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

This is just useless. Never mind.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

therock11 said:


> You'd just say all these posts are from my haters? using your own logic bob carcus said what he said because he's my hater. :clap thanks for backing me up!
> No matter when I joined I can still use the search function you know?



He actually said they would be from _his_ haters.

Answer me this: If you got a bunch of green rep from a useless post, would you be complaining?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

therock11 said:


> LMAO NO! ique2
> Do you want me to quote some posts about you or by you from the history books?


Even with nine red bars, TomasThunder was way better than you can ever be.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

And just when I lost faith in humanity



Spoiler: REP


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Fuck it, I'll just do it the old fashioned way 



Spoiler


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

^ lol I don't even remember why did I green rep you.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

So proud to see CM Skittle's name there with a neg.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Winning the bouncy gifs :brodgers



Spoiler: Even more Rep since I last posted


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

^^ Post your user CP


----------



## MF83 (Jan 21, 2012)

One neg and a neutral.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Spoiler: GIGANTIC PENIS FROM ALEXHUMPH BEWARE































































in stitches every time i see haribo's.


----------



## therock11 (Oct 26, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> He actually said they would be from _his_ haters.
> 
> Answer me this: If you got a bunch of green rep from a useless post, would you be complaining?


I know what he was saying. What I meant was no matter what post I quote about him and from which user he is prepared to say "they are from my haters"

Green reps: Ofcourse not! I wont but then again you complain about things that you don't have . You complain if for say getting bullied without any reasons but you wont complain about people being nice to you without any reason, whats your point?



CRIMSON said:


> Even with nine red bars, TomasThunder was way better than you can ever be.


Tere sunta kon hai tu aik zalil hai jo khud kameena poster hai aur jis ko yeh nahee pata uss ka asal baap kon hai.
To tu jaa tomas tunder ka lund pee aur apnee tuee marwaa :

Translated: And I in turn am much better poster than you with 7 boxes of red. :


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

You win my heart if you rep me *******. 



Spoiler: Gandhi rep


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Spoiler:


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Daiko why just why??? fpalm


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I have more green rep


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

therock11 said:


> Tere sunta kon hai tu aik zalil hai jo khud kameena poster hai aur jis ko yeh nahee pata uss ka asal baap kon hai.
> To tu jaa tomas tunder ka lund pee aur apnee tuee marwaa :


fpalm

I would ask you how old you are but I know you can't count that high.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

therock11 said:


> I know what he was saying. What I meant was no matter what post I quote about him and from which user he is prepared to say "they are from my haters"
> 
> Green reps: Ofcourse not! I wont but then again you complain about things that you don't have . You complain if for say getting bullied without any reasons but you wont complain about people being nice to you without any reason, whats your point?
> 
> ...


...my point about the green rep was that you people care too much about red and find any reason to insult the person giving it using such excuses as 'they just hate me', 'they have no life', etc., but, you wouldn't complain if people gave you green for no reason at all.

It works both ways.

Stop caring about rep and you will see how much better life is, bro.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:lmao NeyNeys reps are ducking awesome. Thankfully my rep isnt full of pictures and videos. Maybe 1 or 2 but not a full page worth.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I have more green rep



"way to jerichosjacket" indeed. What kind of retard messes up a msg to himself.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

CRIMSON said:


> fpalm
> 
> I would ask you how old you are but I know you can't count that high.


i'd guess the answer is in his name.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

KerialSiller said:


> Daiko why just why??? fpalm


And I was like baby, baby, baby oooooooo. Baby, baby, baby ooooooooo. 

You seem a little upset about the rep.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Death at Sonoshion's third gif with the Asian lady in NeyNey's rep box. :argh: :bosh :jaydamn


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

jerichosjacket said:


> "way to jerichosjacket" indeed. What kind of retard messes up a msg to himself.


Its ok hun I know what you meant


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Daiko said:


> And I was like baby, baby, baby oooooooo. Baby, baby, baby ooooooooo.
> 
> You seem a little upset about the rep.


Maybe I should add 2 that... :hmm:

And, AWESOM-O, just... Yeah... After such a brilliant rep from SonoShion. You just had to...


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I'll post mine when the time is right...


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Image didnt show up SonoShion. Nice try


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

I don't think I can look at mine for quite sometime. enaldo


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

NeyNey said:


> Spoiler:



*:lmao :lmao I'm sorry NeyNey*


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Its ok hun I know what you meant


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

TheIllusiveMan said:


> Maybe I should add 2 that... :hmm:
> 
> And, AWESOM-O, just... Yeah... After such a brilliant rep from SonoShion. You just had to...


:yes


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Daiko said:


> Winning the bouncy gifs :brodgers
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Even more Rep since I last posted


Zombo's gif :yum: Who is she?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

SoupBro said:


> Image didnt show up SonoShion. Nice try


Same.

My rep page, and ultimately my eyes, have been spared of eternal rape.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

TheIllusiveMan said:


> I don't think I can look at mine for quite sometime. enaldo


Thank me later :


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

SoupBro said:


> Image didnt show up SonoShion. Nice try


Dang, why not? I tested it, it worked. I've sent this to everybody.

edit. sorry guys


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

NoyK said:


> *:lmao :lmao I'm sorry NeyNey*


Yeah... sure.. :lawrence


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

CRIMSON said:


> Zombo's gif :yum: Who is she?


Kate Upton.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Kate is my fav blonde right after Scarlett Goddess Johansson.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

obby said:


> i'm guessing you aren't a Rock mark judging by who your many red reps are from


No, in Medo's case, it's 'cos I dared to say something about Orton, and he clearly took offence to it (pathetic)... so he's going to put me in the red again, just like the last time he got all precious over one of my anti-Orton posts. Whenever I log on and see that I've lost a block, I already know who's responsible, without having to check the cp. Choke2death is a huge Orton mark too, but he negs me exclusively because I'm a Punk mark.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

CRIMSON said:


> Thank me later :


You Sir are a Saint!

:homer


----------



## therock11 (Oct 26, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> ...my point about the green rep was that you people care too much about red and find any reason to insult the person giving it using such excuses as 'they just hate me', 'they have no life', etc., but, you wouldn't complain if people gave you green for no reason at all.
> 
> It works both ways.
> 
> Stop caring about rep and you will see how much better life is, bro.


Hmmm.... I don't insult people this way. Maybe did when I was new, don't really remember. Not sure if you're talking abt me insulting 619 but I didn't insult him. I just explained why a red rep for what he gave me was not really needed and that he took offense to something that wasn't offensive . I actually talked politely to him.

Like I said b4 we are more or less forced to care , people are biased against us because of our rep bars.

Not gonna lie, I am a sensitive person so it's not easy for me to just ignore reps that are for no good reason.

Like I said b4 I won't complain about green because they are harmless , i.e people don't say " I don't want to listen to xyz poster because of all the green bars he has."

btw thanks for the advice , I will try not to care about rep but like I said I am sensitive person so it's gonna be a bit challenging for me to ignore red reps.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

TheIllusiveMan said:


> You Sir are a Saint!
> 
> :homer


:sandow2


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

mblonde09 said:


> No, in Medo's case, it's 'cos I dared to say something about Orton, and he clearly took offence to it (pathetic)... so he's going to put me in the red again, just like the last time he got all precious over one of my anti-Orton posts. Whenever I log on and see that I've lost a block, I already know who's responsible, without having to check the cp. Choke2death is a huge Orton mark too, but he negs me exclusively because I'm a Punk mark.


*No hard feeling bro*


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

SonoShion said:


> I'll post mine when the time is right...


Your gif didn't work


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

not gonna post my rep screen because i don't roll like that, but i got 8678 points. a lot of it is from 09/10, which is sort of strange because i don't think i'm any worse now(though i was a drug addict then so maybe i was more entertaining), but oh well. the reps i get are almost always from high quality posters though so that's what matters.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Daiko is the Rep King now, I sent him withered Granny and he repaid me in top notch rack. My life is better for having been exposed to that.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

TomasThunder619 said:


> As you see, I only get red from nobody jobbers now.


I'm not sure why you were ever in th red zone.



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Christy Hemme can wrestle
> 
> Kelly Kelly can wrestle


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Yet you wonder why pople think you're a joke?



Catalanotto said:


> So proud to see CM Skittle's name there with a neg.


4/10

Lack of LOSER VIRGIN diminished the effectiveness



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Its ok hun I know what you meant


*vomits*


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Daiko is the Rep King now, I sent him withered Granny and he repaid me in top notch rack. My life is better for having been exposed to that.


Still winning the rep :brodgers


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Eh, what the hell...

Part 1:


Spoiler: ...















Part 2:


Spoiler: ...


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Bullseye said:


> I'm not sure why you were ever in th red zone.


Didn't you used to red rep him a quite a number of times before?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> So proud to see CM Skittle's name there with a neg.


Is that THE CM Skittle, or just an imposter?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

:lmao @ CM Skittle still lurking and red repping people.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

embrace your race skittle, get back in the game


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

I can't post my rep anymore because of the no nudity rules on posting.

But a sincere thanks a million, Daiko and SonoShion.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Did you get the HO TRAIN from sono as well Adrian?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

BULLY said:


> Did you get the HO TRAIN from sono as well Adrian?


Is that what we're calling it? 

I was trying to think of some human centipede tie-in, but my tired brain is failing me. I like the HO TRAIN.










Unrelated, I like how Takers Revenge has two TPB pics in his rep, from yours truly.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Well, this didn't go so well. I did like you said, Frooot. But it looks so small...
I saved it full size... Is there a way to resize it for posting?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Here's mine:



Spoiler: rep


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

BULLY said:


> Is that THE CM Skittle, or just an imposter?


That is THE Cm Skittle, she just snoops around on invisible mode now and never posts.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

HEY SKITTLE DO YOU WANNA BE MY WIFE? REP ME YOUR ANSWER. 

GREEN FOR YES RED FOR NO.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

The One said:


>


First CM Skittle and now nostalgia from TNAFan4lyfe, The Greatest Man That Ever Lived. :kanye


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Takers Revenge said:


> [/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I laughed at the rep from Overgiver "for being a cool cat".

Since it was grey, it's like he didn't even rep you at all and wasted his time.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Technically, if you post your rep in here and there is the HO TRAIN on it, would that be a porn-warning?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

kregnaz said:


> Technically, if you post your rep in here and there is the HO TRAIN on it, would that be a porn-warning?


Only for the causer


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

My rep is pretty much just pictures, gifs and a video now.. 

Good work everyone! :brodgers


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Only for the causer


Tempting...


----------



## tgmiveld (Nov 9, 2012)

I will post my rep in real life.

One of a smart nerd, who was too clever too make it, who could be a ladies man if he had confidence


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

tgmiveld said:


> I will post my rep in real life.
> 
> One of a smart nerd, who was too clever too make it, who could be a ladies man if he had confidence


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

SonoShion seems to rep everyone with sexual images. Yet he's sent me a few psychotropic ones instead.

He's not wrong; I do prefer it. :sabin


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Obfusc.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Everything is a novelty.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I have a good Rep except for one blemish!

1741


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

all new reps



Spoiler: 1

















Spoiler: 2

















Spoiler: 3















I would :mark: if we ever got a pic of Roman King's user CP. Wanna see who reps him for his RATINGS.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

A blank Shepard rep?

Life has unraveled.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

The one thing I have noticed from this thread, I rarely rep anyone. And when I go and rep someone, I have to spread before giving said person more rep. :hmm:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Yeah, sometimes I just go through my common running(sports threads etc) threads and rep everyone from the last couple pages to reset my rep so I can rep anyone

And thanks to Daiko, I can no longer post my rep anymore


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Yeah, sometimes I just go through my common running(sports threads etc) threads and rep everyone from the last couple pages to reset my rep so I can rep anyone
> 
> And thanks to Daiko, I can no longer post my rep anymore


inb4 sudden massive activity in your sports threads :


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

out of curiosity, if there were nudes in my rep and I posted it would I get banned or would they? :hayden3


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> First CM Skittle and now nostalgia from TNAFan4lyfe, The Greatest Man That Ever Lived. :kanye


ositivity


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I think I got it now. Hats off to Anark.


























As you all can see, nothing too inappropriate. I must not be trying hard enough... :side:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Is the Proof jealous that ROH has as many matches worth seeing this year that TNA does?

aka three.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Obfuscation said:


> Is the Proof jealous that ROH has as many matches worth seeing this year that TNA does?
> 
> aka three.


Not sure. It was a thread in Rants that was going downhill anyway so I decided to troll a bit by posting "ROH > TNA".
I guess he didn't appreciate my effort. :lol Such is life.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

TNA could do the Jeff Hardy Victory Road 2011 scenario every week for the rest of life and he'll red rep anyone who says _"this wrestling promotion > TNA"_.

Kid has got the goggles on 24/7.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

well, at least it's better than the ROH marks

DAVEY RICHARDS IS BETTER THAN EVERY WRESTLER EVER


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Obfuscation said:


> TNA could do the Jeff Hardy Victory Road 2011 scenario every week for the rest of life and he'll red rep anyone who says _"this wrestling promotion > TNA"_.
> 
> Kid has got the goggles on 24/7.


That's good to know. I'll have to watch what I say from now on...


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

obby said:


> well, at least it's better than the ROH marks
> 
> DAVEY RICHARDS IS BETTER THAN EVERY WRESTLER EVER


I think Davey Richards sings the praises of Davey Richards more than the marks do.

That's the _really_ sad part.



Pratchett said:


> That's good to know. I'll have to watch what I say from now on...


We all live our lives in fear b/c of it.


----------



## John-Morrison™ (Feb 11, 2011)

65 points


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

The only blemish!


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

vampyr said:


> The only blemish!


you'd be banned at ebay with a rep like that. u want me to buy what you're saying, step it up!


----------



## Rawbar (Jan 22, 2013)

I've got some red dots and some green dots; so I guess I'm happy


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

The lovely ladies are always nice and welcome, but my favorite reps are Sono and Walls' unintentional rhyming rep comments on the same post. As well as ROUSEY's rep comment at the top, he thinks I didn't mention him as one my favorite posters again, adorable.

Honorable mention to Hank Scorpio's giant Brendan Rodgers smiley.



Spoiler: Rep


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Crimson stole mah gif!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Spoiler: Missing Something?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Many thanks to those who have tried their best to make my CP unpostable. :

There are a lot of nice people on this forum.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Spoiler: rep















Today I had an exam and right before it I looked at my rep page. It cheered me up and the exam looked easier than I thought it would. Thanks guys! But I still have another exam upcoming next week, soo...


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

vampyr said:


> Spoiler: Missing Something?


Fuck, that was a good one .


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

TomasThunder619 said:


> Fuck, that was a good one .


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Daiko said:


> Crimson stole mah gif!


Its a small, small world.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

I got a rare red rep last night with a comment something like "This is the dumbest thing I've ever heard." Coincidentally, this came moments after I gave him a similarly rare red rep telling him his post was stupid as fuck. What were the odds I would write the stupidest post that guy had ever heard right after negging his stupid post?? Crazy. For context, my post was something like "I'd rather have a long-term girlfriend than a one night stand", and his something like "I'm a young teenager, fuck bitches smoke weed". 

Also, I got like 20 reps for taking the piss out of Gandhi, 5 in one thread and then 15 in another, that's a new PB that'll take some time beating, I imagine. EDIT: Oh, @Pratchett: if you repped me a gif that time, it didn't show up


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Fru said:


> EDIT: Oh, @Pratchett: if you repped me a gif that time, it didn't show up


Well, damn. My bad on that.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

If any mods or admins are reading this, I've got an idea. It would be great to have a page, similar to User CP page, that would show reps that you gave to others. I'm banned from the help section, so I'm saying this here. If anyone agrees with me, you can propose it there.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Ladycroft says I'm not allowed to rep anyone with autoplay vids anymore unk2 :kobe2


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:jose


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Green Light said:


> Ladycroft says I'm not allowed to rep anyone with autoplay vids anymore unk2 :kobe2


Yeah I pm'd Clique asking him if I was allowed to rep people with autoplay videos and they said I could get reported.

I wanted to rep this to Asenath.

:sadpanda


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

Gandhi said:


> Yeah I pm'd Clique asking him if I was allowed to rep people with autoplay videos and they said I could get reported.
> 
> I wanted to rep this to Asenath.
> 
> :sadpanda


Asenath is a strong independent black woman who don't need no man.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Gandhi said:


> Yeah I pm'd Clique asking him if I was allowed to rep people with autoplay videos and they said I could get reported.
> 
> I wanted to rep this to Asenath.
> 
> :sadpanda


:lmao :lmao :lmao lost it.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Gandhi said:


> Yeah I pm'd Clique asking him if I was allowed to rep people with autoplay videos and they said I could get reported.
> 
> I wanted to rep this to Asenath.
> 
> :sadpanda


Even if you get reported, it will totally be worth it.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Wait, you can get reported for repping Auto-Play vids? I'm fucked then..

And Gandhi, fucking rep away!! :lol :lol


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i got 17 reps for this post... i'm feelin like a champ!! i, i, i, me, me, me.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Green Light said:


> Ladycroft says I'm not allowed to rep anyone with autoplay vids anymore unk2 :kobe2


I've repped her with autoplay vids in the past. I'll deal with her. 

:tom


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Currently living in 1998


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE (May 12, 2013)

TomasThunder619 said:


> If any mods or admins are reading this, I've got an idea. It would be great to have a page, similar to User CP page, that would show reps that you gave to others. I'm banned from the help section, so I'm saying this here. If anyone agrees with me, you can propose it there.


Not a bad idea but probably not easy to implement for them. To do this the'll have to do alot of forum script re engineering or pay some on to do it.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

The image SonoShion sent me before didnt work but I log in today and it somehow works :durant3 one of the best reps :yum: I dont get much images but (Y)


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

edit- Nevermind. :side:


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

OK, Genesis. The game certainly _is _on. 
Of course, jerichosjacket already sent me that one, so now I have two of those in my CP.

Or four, as the case may be. :


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

The best green rep ever by Pratchett


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Nice try KKF, but Green Light gave me the best green rep pic:










Only about 4 times that size


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Gandhis rep looks tasty.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Fru said:


> Nice try KKF, but Green Light gave me the best green rep pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not seeing it.

Is it really better than the last one I sent you? Seems like someone doesn't appreciate my efforts... :side:


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Yours is a gif Pratchett, it's a whole different ballgame 

Yours is aight though, I've seen better... :littlefinger

EDIT: You must spread some rep around before giving it to Pratchett again. Sucks for you buddy, I've got a really good one picked out and everything


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Pratchett said:


> Not seeing it.
> 
> Is it really better than the last one I sent you? Seems like someone doesn't appreciate my efforts... :side:


I appreciate your photos and green rep Pratchett 

And OMG takers revenge just green repped me with my sig pic in a large version


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Time for me to win this thread (for today, anyway):










































































Lookin' _gooooooood_...


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Pratchett, how the fuck am I only in there twice? I feel like I rep you every 20 mins!


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

damn you got a lot of pictures *****


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

How do I lack Hendricks touching herself gifs in my rep? Outrageous.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

i gave you something even better


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Well *cracks fingers* time to rep people some good stuff.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Today was a good repping day :torres


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Pratchett said:


> OK, Genesis. The game certainly _is _on.
> Of course, jerichosjacket already sent me that one, so now I have two of those in my CP.
> 
> Or four, as the case may be. :


Check your CP, Prat.

*GAME OVER!*

Unplug your keyboard, toss your mouse in the waste bin. It's over. :kanye


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

my pc is finally back so i would post mines but theres a couple images that cannot be seen :yum: SonoShion still has the bestest


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Genesis just dropped the tactical nuke of rep pics


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Fru said:


> Genesis just dropped the tactical nuke of rep pics


My good man, I have no idea what you're referring to. :cgm


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Been a while since I haven't spread some meat around. Time to get to business. :agree:


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm going to have to gayify some rep pages here. 



You're welcome. :jt1


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

TehJerichoFan said:


> I'm going to have to gayify some rep pages here.
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome. :jt1


Do it and you'll be swimming in obese oiled up geriatric men with a side a dick cheese. 

The choice is yours. bama3


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Do it and you'll be swimming in obese oiled up geriatric men with a side a dick cheese.
> 
> The choice is yours. bama3


Oops.
















:kanye


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

TehJerichoFan said:


> I'm going to have to gayify some rep pages here.
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome. :jt1


you're welcome in return :agree:


----------



## FIVECount (Apr 11, 2013)

My rep page is a bit boring although I got a decent gif of Big E doing his chalk warm up but no bewbies


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

obby said:


> you're welcome in return :agree:


It didn't show up. :side:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Genesis (Y)


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh there's so much women on my rep page! time to rep some back!


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

TehJerichoFan said:


> It didn't show up. :side:


Sucks :$

fru did you neg me on purpose? :lol


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Lol no soz, I was repping like there's no tomorrow, must have been an errant click.

OR DID I? :brie


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Oops.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Game on, hussy. Just remember, you started this. bama3


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Fru said:


> OR DID I? :brie


:russo

Would've sent you one by now, but I apparently need to SPREAD REPS ROUND


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

vampyr said:


> Oh there's so much women on my rep page! time to rep some back!


Done. 

Nobody judge me on what I send you. :gun:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I have no idea what I am doing xD


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Damn, spread too much already. I'll just leave some stuff here since I couldn't do it to everyone 



Spoiler: BOOTY


----------



## FIVECount (Apr 11, 2013)

Hahah, you guys are bad ass, shout out to: SoupBro, Fru and NoyK for sprinkling a little bit of vag magic on my rep page. Epicness ensued.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm a bored fucker sitting here watching Payback and posting lesbian gifs at 2am, I am the very antithesis of badass. Thanks for the shoutout though


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

FIVECount said:


> Hahah, you guys are bad ass, shout out to: SoupBro, Fru and NoyK for sprinkling a little bit of vag magic on my rep page. Epicness ensued.


I accept cash, credit, post dated checks, and Rep.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

EDIT: Goddammit TJF, you had to ruin everything didn't you rton


----------



## FIVECount (Apr 11, 2013)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> I accept cash, credit, post dated checks, and Rep.


Hahahah After that last one I feel like I should be paying monthly membership. :yum:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

NoyK said:


> EDIT: Goddammit TJF, you had to ruin everything didn't you rton


was it :ambrose too


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Yep :kobe2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

NoyK said:


> EDIT: Goddammit TJF, you had to ruin everything didn't you rton


And DONE. Not sure if you guys got the right links, but everyone on the recent pages received a rep. Except the ones I need to spread rep to rep again.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Image didn't show up unk3


----------



## FIVECount (Apr 11, 2013)

Much better.. :


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Woo my image showed up! and yeah Swags no image from you


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Dammit WAGG, thought you'd make me proud


----------



## FIVECount (Apr 11, 2013)

vampyr said:


> Woo my image showed up! and yeah Swags no image from you


Got some rep back comin your way too brotha..

So to add these gif pics to the rep is it a simple img tag?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

FIVECOUNT you probably should remove that. I dont think you should post that without editing it :lol


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

FIVECount said:


> Got some rep back comin your way too* brotha..*


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

FIVECount said:


> Got some rep back comin your way too brotha..
> 
> So to add these gif pics to the rep is it a simple img tag?


Yeah


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Well I sent vampyr this. 



Spoiler















All dem reps...wasted. :grande

Fivecount, Edit that ish, bro.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Well I sent vampyr this.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Fivecount back down a rep bar for whinging about red :lelbron


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lmao just fucked up trying to give CHAMP a rep.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

:lmao I saw that, well I need one more rep to fill up a brand spankin' new rep page since the last one I posted in here so...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Always watch out for the enter button...boom *hits enter button* lol


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

I want to post my rep page but Green Light


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Something about that fucking yellow fisherman is just :lmao


----------



## FIVECount (Apr 11, 2013)

Edit what??


On a side note I got pwned by Rush.. lol


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

obby said:


> i gave you something even better


If the rep from NoyK wasn't distracting I'd hate you for it. 





TehJerichoFan said:


> I'm going to have to gayify some rep pages here.
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome. :jt1


It's Moxley. I didn't mind. :troll


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Hail, did you get my rep. Everyone said they had...problems. :side:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

It didn't appear for me too, haha.

what did you try to send everyone?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:clap Well fuck everything

I sent you this red head chick.










I think it may be the site...this is why I trust tumblr. Everyone got something diff from that same site. lol which failed.

Edit: except TheY2Jfan, he got Swagger looking fresh...:side:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

NOOOOOO


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*403 - Forbidden *

Dammit WAGG, you're doing this on purpose to make us THIRSTY


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Y'all still can't see it? i see it perfectly fine. Oh well, maybe next time.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

The highlight of this rep page is the red rep Magic gave me. He gave me that red rep because he said I get repped way too much after seeing my last rep page posted on here. I hope he didn't kill himself after tonight, I want him to see another page of greens.



Spoiler: Rep Page






























































:bron2 #prayformagic


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The sting of seeing my failed rep...reps. :sad:


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

If it makes you feel any better adrian zombo fucked up too.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

i filled Champ's page. Bravo for me :clap


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Wow, seems I was lucky. WAGG's rep came through fine for me


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Mine:



Spoiler: per page


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

SoupBro said:


> i filled Champ's page. Bravo for me :clap


With the assist. 



obby said:


> Wow, seems I was lucky. WAGG's rep came through fine for me


Pretty sure all the blood rushed back to his head from his penis by the time he got to you. 8*D


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> If it makes you feel any better adrian zombo fucked up too.


...slightly. 

obby (used a diff img method for him than the rest)
Hail
Noyk
Bully
Soup
Vamp
Hades
Rush
Sono
**YOU**

TheY2Jfan (tumblr)

That's a shit load of miss. :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Swags pic didnt work for me at first but it magically did later. :yum:

i need some rep from Gandhi judging from what i see in Tomas' page lol.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Gandhi will turn your rep page into a porn site, if he likes you


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Not just Ghandi :side:


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes, Daiko too (Y)


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> :clap Well fuck everything
> 
> I sent you this red head chick.
> 
> ...


I understand you were unable to Rep me again since you just did last night but you are on the clock, Sir. I demand a working addition to my collection. :cgm



CHAMPviaDQ said:


> The highlight of this rep page is the red rep Magic gave me. He gave me that red rep because he said I get repped way too much after seeing my last rep page posted on here. I hope he didn't kill himself after tonight, I want him to see another page of greens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Surprised I was only there twice.:side: Helps that I had 2 of the best pics, blurred or not. bama3


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> I understand you were unable to Rep me again since you just did last night but you are on the clock, Sir. I demand a working addition to my collection. :cgm


With that amazing miss earlier, I can do it right now. DONE. It's a sure thing. :


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Thought I'd spread some *


































:axel


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

CRIMSON said:


> *Thought I'd spread some *
> 
> :axel












Thank god Michael Gundlach for adblock.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

CRIMSON said:


> *Thought I'd spread some *
> 
> :axel


Dick..


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

CRIMSON said:


> *Thought I'd spread some *
> 
> :axel


Screw you! You had to ruin everything, didn't you?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

CRIMSON said:


> *Thought I'd spread some *
> :axel


:jay Gonna change what I was originally gonna rep you.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

:axel



Daiko said:


> Dick..


*Posting incest pictures of Hornswoggle's family members isn't any good either :side:*


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

CRIMSON said:


> *Thought I'd spread some *
> 
> :axel





Daiko said:


> Dick..


Literally








CRIMSON


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

CRIMSON said:


> :axel
> 
> 
> 
> *Posting incest pictures of Hornswoggle's family members isn't any good either :side:*


I had another pic that I was going to send, but I thought it may be a bit too harsh. (I've send it to Pratchett before, but I don't think he liked it either..)


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

You guys don't want to do image rep wars with me. No seriously, you don't, I'll find the most scarring, scaring and hellish monstrosities you can think of. Ask NeyNey.

_*Think she's still mad at me though _


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

NoyK said:


> You guys don't want to do image rep wars with me. No seriously, you don't, I'll find the most scarring, scaring and hellish monstrosities you can think of. Ask NeyNey.
> 
> _*Think she's still mad at me though _


I'll ruin Orton for you...You'll never say RKO again in your life. :jay2


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

My rep page is boring, most of it are blanks reps, only good rep I received was from Fru


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I'll ruin Orton for you...You'll never say RKO again in your life. :jay2


Pshh don't try me WAGG. I'll make you dislike Karla Lopez forever with a few touches here and there 8*D


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

NoyK said:


> Pshh don't try me WAGG. I'll make you dislike Karla Lopez forever with a few touches here and there 8*D


Put that damn PhotoShop away.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Better recognize WAGG. You want none of this.


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

TomasThunder619 said:


> Mine:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: per page


Why does everyone post wet things in your cp???? Fixed.

I want wet things  I got a shit in a toilet and a black naked gay man before tho :lol did actually get a good gif once from sono shion!


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> With that amazing miss earlier, I can do it right now. DONE. It's a sure thing. :


I needed that after the trauma Crimson caused me. :no:



CRIMSON said:


> *Thought I'd spread some *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You motherfucker. It was so devious, everything was on the up and up and then everything really was on the UP and UP. Fucking ****** sluts in my CP.

I will find you, CRIMSON!!!












CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Thank god Michael Gundlach for adblock.


:jay Brah, I was devestated but reading through the last 2 pages had me laughing again.

Still can't stop crying intermittently. Damn you to Hell, Crimson. :ann


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm giving out the best rep. Period.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

SonoShion said:


> I'm giving out the best rep. Period.


Yeah, just wait till Crimson sends you his current special. 

You'll never feel safe again. :bron3


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm sending everyone ass gifs, sort of.

bama3


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Hell I don't even know how to post a gif


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Just checked my rep page. Thank you guys <3 and FU ABH and Swagger for messing it up.

Zombo won.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

my sono rep is the reason I can't post my rep page. 

I'm not complaining though.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Zombo, Daiko, SonoShion and DualShock have sent the best reps so far. Pretty hard to top these guys. :clap*


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

BULLY said:


> my sono rep is the reason I can't post my rep page.
> 
> I'm not complaining though.


The TRAIN?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

yesssir.


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Sono gives the best rep for sure, Champviadq just freaked me the fuck out tho :lol


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Bob-Carcass said:


> Champviadq just freaked me the fuck out tho :lol


I repped you with a gif that has big tits and your name in it. Don't complain.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Samoon said:


> My rep page is boring, most of it are blanks reps, only good rep I received was from Fru


Aren't you like 15 years old or something? Which would make you a minor? :lawler

No nudey pics for you :vince

Fru, I'll visit you in jail buddy bama3


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

A little extra for everyone:



Spoiler:  Dare


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I think this thread has more than run its course.


----------

